# Aigua Dolça



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Mi new 120 liters

Tank: 120 liters (100x30x35)
Light: pll 144w (865)
Filter: jbl 500 profi + glass pipes
Sustrat: Amazonia II + Zoolux
Co2: pollen glass
Hard scape: seyriu stone

Makin off here
http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/03/aigua-dolca-making-off.html










More soon!!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

actualizing...have more pics here: http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/05/aigua-dolca-actualizando.html


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Beautiful and great concept. Very impressive!


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi that's a beautiful tank you have there.

I've never seen that the technique with the meshed wire before. You can't see the mesh in the last picture, did you remove it afterwards?


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Very cool scape and unique. What kind of rocks are those?

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Love it!!!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

It is a plastic mesh.I have not removed, is behind the rocks


There are seyiru stones 

Thanks for coment!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Very good job!!!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Last pic!!!










And one of emersed 










More here
http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/05/aigua-dolca-emergido.html

I hope you like!


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope you get a high rate in AAC contest! You really deserve it! I would love to have an aquarium like this one!


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

That is an amazing scape. Great job.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/07/video-aigua-dolca.html

Thanks all! Here you have a video!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Pele,

Nice tank!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## fastlight81 (Jun 19, 2010)

That is amazing!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very creative, I dig it!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Last pic, I hope you like!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Very interesting and beautiful aquarium.. Great concept! I love the submersed layout in the last photo the best but the emersed part has to much moss in my opinion. I prefer the emersed in your 5-25 and 5-29 updates.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

I'ts not moss, it's riccia 

Thanks for coments! :biggrin:


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Love it - nice work  How did you make those monds and keep them stable


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautifully balanced, well-executed, superb hardscape and plant selection.

One of the best aquascapes I've seen in a long white, especially in terms of creativity.

5 stars from me...


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks George!!! 

Aquaticz here you have the making off

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/03/aigua-dolca-making-off.html
[smilie=n:


----------

